# Forecast for 3,000 feet at Killington..



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 8, 2008)

I remember somebody posting a forecast for 3,000 feet at Killington...where can I find that forecast?  Was it on the noaa.gov page?


----------



## Greg (Nov 8, 2008)

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...8554688&site=btv&smap=1&marine=0&unit=0&lg=en

Game on Sunday night/Monday morning!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 8, 2008)

Nice..Monday, Tuesday, and Wednesday nights look great for snowmaking..so maybe I'll be skiing again next weekend..

Thanks for the link


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 8, 2008)

this is pretty good also

http://www.snow-forecast.com/resorts/Killington/6day/top


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 8, 2008)

Long range forecasts suggest a nice long lasting cold weather pattern after the 15th of the month. Before that it looks mediocre for snowmaking.


----------



## JD (Nov 8, 2008)

greg said:


> http://forecast.weather.gov/mapclic...8554688&site=btv&smap=1&marine=0&unit=0&lg=en
> 
> game on sunday night/monday morning!



maybe..


----------



## Greg (Nov 8, 2008)

JD said:


> maybe..



I meant snowmaking...


----------



## andyzee (Nov 8, 2008)

Well lookie here, people paying attention to Killington.  :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 8, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Well lookie here, people paying attention to Killington.  :lol:



It might once again be the only game in town next weekend..


----------



## mondeo (Nov 8, 2008)

Factor in another 3-4°F drop from 3K to 4K feet, and looks like about a 3 day window of continuous freezing weather at the top, with decent temps for the rest of the week.

I'm feeling good for Saturday, though might only do one day if it does rain over the weekend.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Nov 8, 2008)

Sweet, this is good news to hear as we watch the rain come down


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 8, 2008)

mondeo said:


> Factor in another 3-4°F drop from 3K to 4K feet, and looks like about a 3 day window of continuous freezing weather at the top, with decent temps for the rest of the week.
> 
> I'm feeling good for Saturday, though might only do one day if it does rain over the weekend.



It would be so nice to be skiing again this weekend..even if the Big-K is still charging $65..better than sitting here..in MASH Mid Atlantic Ski Helll..thinking about going parking lot pimping next to the Wal-Greens listening to N'Snyc...Bye Bye Bye..F9ck me..


----------



## rueler (Nov 9, 2008)

KMart still sucks


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 9, 2008)

rueler said:


> KMart still sucks



Cut the crap..this site is about giving skiers and riders info..not bashing mountains..:angry:


----------



## rueler (Nov 9, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Cut the crap..this site is about giving skiers and riders info..not bashing mountains..:angry:



Sorry if I upset you...you're totally right. I'm really not into bashing mountains...I don't know what got into me. My Kmart sucks comment was more directed at charging $65 for VERY limited terrain...which to me, sucks!! But, it's all about supply and demand. I should have clarified my statement a little better than I did. Apologies!!


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 9, 2008)

rueler said:


> Sorry if I upset you...you're totally right. I'm really not into bashing mountains...I don't know what got into me. My Kmart sucks comment was more directed at charging $65 for VERY limited terrain...which to me, sucks!! But, it's all about supply and demand. I should have clarified my statement a little better than I did. Apologies!!


nice recovery, well put


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 9, 2008)

Assuming the cold weather moves in midweek,  they make snow and open next weekend, what are the odds that they'd be open weekdays, ie, Mon 11/17 thru the week?


----------



## trtaylor (Nov 9, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> Assuming the cold weather moves in midweek,  they make snow and open next weekend, what are the odds that they'd be open weekdays, ie, Mon 11/17 thru the week?


Good. Like 100%.


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 9, 2008)

Sweet. Seeds have been planted to head up next Sunday. Any suggestions for "cheap"  digs within 10 miles of the hill?


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 9, 2008)

define "cheap" for you


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 9, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> define "cheap" for you



80-100pp per nite, 2 nite lodging and 2 day lift tix, 1 room, 2 beds


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 9, 2008)

Moe Ghoul said:


> 80-100pp per nite, 2 nite lodging and 2 day lift tix, 1 room, 2 beds


tough one when you include the cost of the ticket


----------



## Moe Ghoul (Nov 9, 2008)

RootDKJ said:


> tough one when you include the cost of the ticket



No idea, it's weekdays and pre-season, so I'm surfing for info right now. That # isn't set in stone, I haven't been to Kmart since 91.


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 9, 2008)

It looks like there will be an inland running storm bringing rain to New England next weekend.:angry:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 9, 2008)

loafer89 said:


> It looks like there will be an inland running storm bringing rain to New England next weekend.:angry:



The forecast should change between now and then.,.


----------



## Greg (Nov 9, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> The forecast should change between now and then.,.



Agreed. I hope the track changes such that we have a rad powder day for Friday.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 10, 2008)

Greg said:


> Agreed. I hope the track changes such that we have a rad powder day for Friday.



This post might work a bit better in a month or 2   Gotta get that Atlantic Ocean thing-a-ma-giggy cooled down a bit more to stop moderating the cold air when it hits the East Coast.  Pretty much anything but a NW wind flow, and moderation is happening fast


----------



## WJenness (Nov 10, 2008)

drjeff said:


> This post might work a bit better in a month or 2   Gotta get that Atlantic Ocean thing-a-ma-giggy cooled down a bit more to stop moderating the cold air when it hits the East Coast.  Pretty much anything but a NW wind flow, and moderation is happening fast



QUICK, EVERYONE THROW ICE CUBES IN THE OCEAN!!! :smash::smash::smash:

</sarcasm>

-w


----------



## Greg (Nov 10, 2008)

drjeff said:


> This post might work a bit better in a month or 2   Gotta get that Atlantic Ocean thing-a-ma-giggy cooled down a bit more to stop moderating the cold air when it hits the East Coast.  Pretty much anything but a NW wind flow, and moderation is happening fast



Yeah, well it was dumping in the ADKs and Catskills two weeks ago. We're still a few days out and things can change. Brian and I will be sure to send Carrie some camera phone pics as we're skiing powder on Friday. :razz:


----------



## severine (Nov 10, 2008)

Greg said:


> Yeah, well it was dumping in the ADKs and Catskills two weeks ago. We're still a few days out and things can change. Brian and I will be sure to send Carrie some camera phone pics as we're skiing powder on Friday. :razz:


Even though it's crazy, I'm debating tagging along and just hanging out in the lodge... I hate being left home knowing you guys are getting some turns in.  Though I could bring the puter and post pics, if there's wi-fi. It's been over 4 years since I've been to K and I don't remember the lodge at all...


----------



## Greg (Nov 10, 2008)

severine said:


> Even though it's crazy, I'm debating tagging along and just hanging out in the lodge... I hate being left home knowing you guys are getting some turns in.  Though I could bring the puter and post pics, if there's wi-fi. It's been over 4 years since I've been to K and I don't remember the lodge at all...



We'll call you with live reports and you can post in real time. Or maybe one time when Brian is on lodge duty, just stay out and don't go back in until the lifts close... :lol:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 10, 2008)

severine said:


> Even though it's crazy, I'm debating tagging along and just hanging out in the lodge... I hate being left home knowing you guys are getting some turns in.  Though I could bring the puter and post pics, if there's wi-fi. It's been over 4 years since I've been to K and I don't remember the lodge at all...



For the zillionth time..why does Brian get to have all the fun..


----------



## severine (Nov 10, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> For the zillionth time..why does Brian get to have all the fun..


He doesn't get to have all the fun. But I'm an intermediate skier; he's been skiing since childhood. It makes more sense for him to ski what little terrain will be open for the max time since I won't even really be able to take advantage of it. Cost-wise, that's the better way of handling it. I also have some fears right now I need to get over, and I'm not sure skiing by myself on a big mountain in new boots that aren't dialed in is the best way to start off... I'm okay with this. I just don't like sitting home all day either. Hence why I may tag along and hang out in the lodge. It's really ok.  This time.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 10, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Well lookie here, people paying attention to Killington.  :lol:



lol you crack me up andy.  You spent the last 12 months bagging on the place, didnt re-up your pass and now your killington's biggest advocate.  

Long live andyzee, defender of all things killington.

for this week anyway.....

:wink:


----------



## Greg (Nov 16, 2008)

Greg said:


> http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClic...8554688&site=btv&smap=1&marine=0&unit=0&lg=en



Holy crap! Round the clock snowmaking temps starting tonight through the 7 day. Skiing K-mart on Friday. Highs in the low 20's. Gonna feel like mid-winter.


----------



## Greg (Nov 16, 2008)

The afternoon update has it trending even colder!


----------



## hardline (Nov 17, 2008)

severine said:


> He doesn't get to have all the fun. But I'm an intermediate skier; he's been skiing since childhood. It makes more sense for him to ski what little terrain will be open for the max time since I won't even really be able to take advantage of it. Cost-wise, that's the better way of handling it. I also have some fears right now I need to get over, and I'm not sure skiing by myself on a big mountain in new boots that aren't dialed in is the best way to start off... I'm okay with this. I just don't like sitting home all day either. Hence why I may tag along and hang out in the lodge. It's really ok.  This time.



hey cool we could have an official AZ lodge mom.


----------



## severine (Nov 17, 2008)

hardline said:


> hey cool we could have an official AZ lodge mom.


:lol: I wouldn't mind. I won't be there this week, though. Bad timing. Maybe next time?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 17, 2008)

Greg said:


> The afternoon update has it trending even colder!



Bring your Balaclava Baklava turtle fur or you might lose your nose..wow..arctic air in November..brrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 17, 2008)

They could have 30-50 runs open for Thanksgiving weekend with all the round the clock snowmaking temperatures..amazing..no WROD shizzle this year..


----------



## danny p (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm diggin this forecast this morning...a little mix this morning and then snow in the forecast every day and every night for the rest of the week!  black friday is looking like it's gonna be white! 

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.php?TempBox=1&DewBox=1&ExtraBox=1&WindBox=1&HumidBox=1&SkyBox=1&RainBox=1&ThunderBox=1&SnowBox=1&FzgBox=1&PoPBox=1&Submit=Submit&FcstType=text&textField1=43.644917&textField2=-72.818963&site=btv


----------



## SkiDork (Nov 25, 2008)

rueler said:


> KMart still sucks


----------



## loafer89 (Nov 25, 2008)

Killington is reporting 12" new, no doubt most of it at the summit with 6" or so lower down. K-1 cam shows snow still falling.

On a side note, Sugarloaf is under a Winter Storm Warning for 12-18" of snow.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 28, 2008)

Dumping at K.......


----------

